# New Champion Photo



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Here is Jesse's photo, taken on the day he earned his Championship. I also attached a pdf of the advertisement which will be running in the October 1, issue of _Golden Retriever News_. If you have Acrobat, you should be able to download and see it. The jpeg was just too big to post.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I really like that picture of him... I think it's a really good shot!!! Congrats!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Great pic, and the ad is really good looking too!!


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

What I think Jesse needs is a better upper arm. But hey...no dog is perfect  And when the perfect dog is born...it will be from my breeding :bowrofl: One can hope ...right :


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

DelmarvaGold said:


> What I think Jesse needs is a better upper arm. But hey...no dog is perfect  And when the perfect dog is born...it will be from my breeding :bowrofl: One can hope ...right :


WAIT!!! I thought Jesse WAS perfect.....it's news to me that he's not.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey the perfect dog is already born, and he's a Whippet  (and we won't discuss HIS upper arm... shhh Rigby, you didn't hear that)


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> WAIT!!! I thought Jesse WAS perfect.....it's news to me that he's not.



Most likely news to Vern also


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

He's such a beautiful dog. I'm sure he's not done making you proud

Nice ad, too!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Jesse is one handsome boy !! and a winner all the way.
Do you really cut off his whiskers though ??


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks like a pureGold Champ to me!!!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Top Shelf right there for sure!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats to Jesse. Gorgeous dog! Great photos.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

davebeech said:


> Jesse is one handsome boy !! and a winner all the way.
> Do you really cut off his whiskers though ??


Yes, I do. And now that I am taking him out as a special he will not win with whiskers on....sad but true. I am showing Rascal with her whiskers on and it's been tough. She is doing field work and she needs them.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Now, that's a gorgeous Golden. Congratulation.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I cut my Whippets' Whiskers off, too- if you don't, you look like a novice. Sad but true.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Great picture of Jesse, and I love love love the ad!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Actually, the Golden standard says

Removal of whiskers is permitted but not preferred.

More and more are leaving whiskers on, especially for those who compete in performance events. If I'm showing, I leave them on. The pros often like to take them off though.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Tahnee GR said:


> Great picture of Jesse, and I love love love the ad!


Thanks Linda  Showtime Design does a great job and I was very happy with what she came up with. Plus she is easy to work with and a genuinely nice person.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I trim Whiskers even on pets out of habit. I think they're much more kissable without LOL


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

He is really beautiful! I can see why he's a champion!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh Sue, Jesse is just gorgeous. Congrats again on his Championship. That ad is spectacular. They did a wonderful job on it. I love it. I never knew they did that with the whiskers. I learn something new everyday. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a very goodlookin boy. I can see why he is a champion. He looks very proud in the ad. Congratulations on the championship and love the ad.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Stunning! Congratulations! Woohooo! Way to go! What a great name & a fabulous advertisement! Well done!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Again, congratulations! The ad is absolutely fabulous and the pic of Jesse is stunning. What a handsome boy! I know you are so proud to have bred such a gorgeous dog. I admire the thoughtfulness you put into your breeding program.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

You can't tell I love my Jess-man, can you?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Theres that *Gorgeous* boy....... Great photo of a great Champion.....


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! He sure makes the whole breed proud!....THAT is why I own a Golden!....Nice Job!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Mary and Woodysmama...I was just examining his coat last night. I don't think he knows it's August. His coat is so thick. I can't imagine what it will be like this winter.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Will Jesse share some with Abbie.............


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

No question that Jesse's just soo handsome! A well deserved championship indeed!!! Congratulations Jesse!


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

WOW, thanks everyone  I adore Jesse...everything about him. He's not perfect but he is as close as I think a dog can get. I think his temperament makes him very special. If he looked like he does and had a nasty temperament I wouldn't own him and he would have been neutered a long time ago. But thank god he is a BIG mush. He was playing with the pups (Quiz and Shine) and never once did I hear a growl or hackles raised when they yanked at his ears or pulled his bib. Quiz LOVES him. They became best friends FAST!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

He is just gorgeous. Congratulations on the new championship and I'm glad he's home with you.


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Oh my goodness, what a gorgeous dog! You must be so proud of him, and you should be proud of yourselves too!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

DelmarvaGold said:


> WOW, thanks everyone  I adore Jesse...everything about him. He's not perfect but he is as close as I think a dog can get. I think his temperament makes him very special. If he looked like he does and had a nasty temperament I wouldn't own him and he would have been neutered a long time ago. But thank god he is a BIG mush. He was playing with the pups (Quiz and Shine) and never once did I hear a growl or hackles raised when they yanked at his ears or pulled his bib. Quiz LOVES him. They became best friends FAST!


Sue, you know how much I like Jesse, and wish I could use him. Gotta worry about size with my champion Zoom... but, maybe her daughter...

As for whiskers, I was all about hoping that it would be criminalized to remove them, because the older I get the harder it is to see those suckers! But, now that I use the nifty little horse shavers, I am back in the clean face business big time! I think that they look so much better without them, but I too leave them on if a dog is in the field.
Congrats on Jess and the ad looks great!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, Vern he is beautiful


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

What a beauty! Love the ad. Will he be doing the Boston shows in December?


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

great picture(s)! the news one is really nice!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

He is such a beautiful dog! The funny thing is I was just checking out your website...like a month ago! You have such beautiful dogs!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Just getting to see this. it is great you two!!! He is pretty close to perfect to me. Love the layout for the GRN. Job well done!!!!

Hooch


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

cubbysan said:


> What a beauty! Love the ad. Will he be doing the Boston shows in December?


He probably won't be in Boston, but I think Sue said something about Providence (Warwick), RI.


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

He looks pretty darn perfect to me!!! :smooch:


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> Sue, you know how much I like Jesse, and wish I could use him. Gotta worry about size with my champion Zoom... but, maybe her daughter...
> 
> As for whiskers, I was all about hoping that it would be criminalized to remove them, because the older I get the harder it is to see those suckers! But, now that I use the nifty little horse shavers, I am back in the clean face business big time! I think that they look so much better without them, but I too leave them on if a dog is in the field.
> Congrats on Jess and the ad looks great!


Yep, I do know how much you like him  

HA HA...yeah I have a hard time seeing also. I too use the horse shave. A GREAT invention! I buy them by the dozen. Rascal looks a tad strange with her whiskers on. She is so red and they are so white. Maybe I can dye her whiskers red??? :doh:


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Just getting to see this. it is great you two!!! He is pretty close to perfect to me. Love the layout for the GRN. Job well done!!!!
> 
> Hooch


Thanks Hooch...and welcome back. Hope you feel better :crossfing


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> He probably won't be in Boston, but I think Sue said something about Providence (Warwick), RI.


Warwick will be the national next year. I wouldn't mind going to the Boston shows but it wouldn't be worth the trip just to take one dog. Right now I don't have anything else competitive except for Rascal and she is not everyone's cup of tea. So maybe the December 2008 shows with Quiz and my little "Bear" pup


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I LOVE the national in Warwick. I was there in 1999. I drove up from my house in Maryland. I was barely 19! I slept in my car (an 86 cutless cruiser wagon with no heat and no molding in the windows) with my Whippets and my foster Golden and my little pet Golden girl who has since died of cancer. I was so determined to see this show I didn't care! It was SO COLD those nights! lol but it is a great memory!!! I thought I'd died and gone to heaven. It was quite the adventure... but I got to meet some of my favorite Goldens!


----------



## Pure Gold (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful...simply lovely! Congratulations again on his championship! First time I saw his picture I fell in love...he is a stunning example of the breed...
BTW....have you noticed that you are the worse critic of your own dogs...:doh: You keep looking at every little fault....Take it from me...he is wonderful! Best of luck in the Specials ring!

Great Ad, too! We'll both be in the GR news next issue... Yippee !


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Pure Gold said:


> Beautiful...simply lovely! Congratulations again on his championship! First time I saw his picture I fell in love...he is a stunning example of the breed...
> BTW....have you noticed that you are the worse critic of your own dogs...:doh: You keep looking at every little fault....Take it from me...he is wonderful! Best of luck in the Specials ring!
> 
> Great Ad, too! We'll both be in the GR news next issue... Yippee !



I know...I am terrible about that. Actually I am better than what I use to be.. He is a great boy and today he became a papa again. The bitch has had repro issues and we never thought she was pregnant. Well, today she deliverd a 20 oz baby boy via c-section.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

DelmarvaGold said:


> What I think Jesse needs is a better upper arm. But hey...no dog is perfect  And when the perfect dog is born...it will be from my breeding :bowrofl: One can hope ...right :


Jesse is beautiful and after what happened to us with Bailey and the outcome...everything is possible!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Here is Jesse's photo, taken on the day he earned his Championship. I also attached a pdf of the advertisement which will be running in the October 1, issue of _Golden Retriever News_. If you have Acrobat, you should be able to download and see it. The jpeg was just too big to post.


 
Jesse is posted all over Petedge now....LMAO


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations!!! What a stud!! :

The ad is beautiful! Can't wait to see it in the next issue!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS to you and to the GORGEOUS Jesse!!! I so agree.....he looks pretty Perfect to me!!  :smooch:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

woodysmama said:


> Jesse is posted all over Petedge now....LMAO


That is sooo funny. Jesse loves to sit and look at the pertedge catalog!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

DelmarvaGold said:


> Warwick will be the national next year. I wouldn't mind going to the Boston shows but it wouldn't be worth the trip just to take one dog. Right now I don't have anything else competitive except for Rascal and she is not everyone's cup of tea. So maybe the December 2008 shows with Quiz and my little "Bear" pup


I will look forward to being a spectator at the Nationals next year. I can't believe that they will be so close to me. Hopefully I'll get to see Jesse, Quiz and Bear in person.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> That is sooo funny. Jesse loves to sit and look at the pertedge catalog!


Then wait til he sees the new one!!! OMG!...Over 500 new products....catalog comes out this week!....Its unreal what we have now.....My list is a mile long already!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

woodysmama said:


> Then wait til he sees the new one!!! OMG!...Over 500 new products....catalog comes out this week!....Its unreal what we have now.....My list is a mile long already!


LOL. 500 new products? My goodness, Jesse will be a busy guy.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

woodysmama said:


> Then wait til he sees the new one!!! OMG!...Over 500 new products....catalog comes out this week!....Its unreal what we have now.....My list is a mile long already!


I absolutely LOVE the good prices on their stuffed toys. I purchase the ones for .99 or 1.99 and send them home with new owners. Last time I bought some this HUGE box showed up and I counted....75 toys!!! Well, they lasted quite awhile since I don't breed very often


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Okay so what is the website. i need cheap toys for my puppy packs.

Hooch


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hooch, I think this is it:

Home


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Thanks Vern will check them out.

Hooch


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Okay so what is the website. i need cheap toys for my puppy packs.
> 
> Hooch


They are a good size and of good qaulity too. My older guys love them and I still have some that are about 2 years old. They wash up well also. The only thing is that I believe there is a minimum order of $50...I htink. But I usually combine things and my order is well over $100. I need a new dryer and that will run me $350...ouch :doh:


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Jesse is just gorgeous - and we've been drooling over him in your signature for quite some time now. :


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now you know why I wash mine and say "Run, run like the wind" LOL No beauty contest winners around here.

Hooch


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey now don't be saying my Brooke isn't a beauty queen! Haley, too... love them all but those two are my faves!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Jesse is stunning...he really, really is...I can't get over the US golden, show coat...so long and plush and silky...so does Jesse have a pair of hair straighteners?!?! 

what a hunk!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Jesse's coat is very long, but it is also very low maintenance (except it takes a long time to dry). It is generally very straight. I swear if you took the fur off him, it would be enough for three other dogs. His coat is much bigger then either of his parents, so I don't know where it came from.


----------



## Mzbryana (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow, he is quite a boy! Congrats on finishing him!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Mzbryana said:


> Wow, he is quite a boy! Congrats on finishing him!



Thank you! Welcome to the forum BTW!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, he is GORGEOUS. Stunning indeed. I LOVE his name too. Congratulations!!!


----------

